# Xorg Install failed  - libXpm-3.5.7 failed

## JKRock

hi,

 ich wollte mal Xorg installieren und dass hat dann (natürlich) nicht geklappt...

Ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr die genaue Fehlermeldung, aber es klang so als ob er

x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7 nicht finden würde...

Also habe ich ein

```
.emerge --update libXpm
```

ausgeführt.

Ergebnis /  Auszug aus /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7/temp/build.log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> creating libXpm.la
> 
> (cd .libs && rm -f libXpm.la && ln -s ../libXpm.la libXpm.la)
> ...

 

Das klingt immer noch seltsam - dachte dann das ist dieser Bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2056 aka: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=128069

Also 

```
revdep-rebuild --library libexpat.so.0
```

 aus dem gentoolkit angewandt, dasanscheinend nicht alles emerged hat....

Und danach wieder 

```
emerge --update libXpm
```

Leider kommen immer noch die gleichen Fehlerausgaben...

Was kann man da machen?

gruß JKRock

----------

## think4urs11

Curl, expat, KDE 3.5.7, GNOME 2.18.2 hast du schon ausgeführt?

----------

## JKRock

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Curl, expat, KDE 3.5.7, GNOME 2.18.2 hast du schon ausgeführt?

 

also das ausgeführt (sind das Pakete die von libXpm abhängig sind?):

```
emerge -a1 expat curl libperl perl

emerge -a1 XML-Parser gettext Locale-gettext

revdep-rebuild -X

emerge -auDN world
```

hatte leider unmittelbar danach einen Stromausfall, deswegen weiß ich nicht die genaue Fehlermeldung, aber nach emerge -auDN world

*Edit* Auszug aus der Ausgabe nach dem emerge -auDN world:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.7 [3.2.6]
> 
> [ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-418 [394]
> ...

 *Edit*

meinte er, manche Sachen können/dürfen nicht gleichzeitig installiert werden; bestimmte Pakete wurden geblockt...

Soll ich dann trotzdem mit:

```

emerge -a1 gcc glibc libtool

emerge -a1 expat curl libperl perl XML-Parser gettext Locale-gettext

emerge -e system
```

weitermachen?

Oder wie soll ich darauf reagieren?

----------

## JKRock

hab immer noch Probleme mit "libXpm-3.5.7" und keine Ahnung wie man da vorgehen soll...

Können USEFlags dazuführen dass es beim emergen "harckt" wie bei mir?

gruß JKRock

----------

## Carlo

Blocker deinstallieren und weiter im Text.

----------

## JKRock

ah, danke - habe jetzt  *Quote:*   

> setarch

  rausgeschmissen

und emerge -e system hat dann bis auf eine Ausnahme -  *Quote:*   

> sandbox

  - geklappt...

Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Error sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 failed

 

Ich müsste noch die log raussuchen (im Moment fehlt nur eine LiveCD ...)

Der Install vom Xorg hat dann aber "anscheinend" geklappt!

"Anscheinend" nur, weil ich wenn ich denn Xorg Server mit der per

```
X -configure
```

erstellten xorg.conf.new starte ich nur einen grauen Bildschirm samt Mausfadenkreuz sehe (das Fadenkreuz lässt sich bewegen)

und ich nicht weiss ob das alles an Funktionalität ist die der Server am Anfang hat...

Außerdem wie kommt man da raus? (Ich musste den Rechner ganz ausgeschalten)

Hab ich vielleicht etwas falsch konfiguriert?

gruß JKRock

----------

## Finswimmer

So sieht der X aus.

Dahinein musst du dann halt KDE oder irgendein Programm laden.

Tobi

----------

## JKRock

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> So sieht der X aus.
> 
> Dahinein musst du dann halt KDE oder irgendein Programm laden.
> 
> Tobi

 

stimmt, aber irgendwie nimmt gnome, dass ich dann darauf installiert habe, nicht das Deutsche Tastaturlayout an, wo soll man das noch mal eingeben?

----------

## steve0

immer noch Probleme mit "libXpm-3.5.7" und keine Ahnung wie man da vorgehen soll...

----------

## Flotombo

Hallo,

ich hatte auch das Problem, dass ich die libXpm nicht installieren konnte. Das revdep-rebuild ist folglich auch immer fehlgeschlagen. Letztendlich geholfen hat bei mir die Installation von libXpm-3.5.6. Danach konnte ich dann gettext & Co installieren und ein neuerliches revdep-rebuild und Update World hat dann auch die libXpm auf den neusten Stand gebracht.

Gruß

----------

